# Flash Gallery Beta



## Sean McCormack (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi folks, 
I'm in the testing and planning stages of creating my own Flash Gallery. I intend using XML to call the images so in the spirit of things, I'm using a freely available (but unfinished) flash gallery, from http://flashgallery.org, to create a test version. 

More details, the download and and a sample gallery can be found at 
http://lightroom-blog.com/2''8/'4/flash-gallery-beta-for-lightroom.html

I'll be updating the version that's there now shortly with a Page Title (for the top of the HTML page) and a Gallery Info menu. (Done)

Sean


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks promising! Just sad there is no "AutoPlay" button.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Apr 9, 2008)

Agreed Denis, but like I said, the gallery.swf is not mine. I initially thought the screen icon looked like the windows slideshow icon, but it's actually the Full Screen view.


----------



## heatherjean08 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Thumbnails...*

This looks great, any chance you might be able to add a feature that lets you hide the thumbnails on the bottom with a link that lets the user make them appear or go away as they like? 
Thanks for all your work!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Apr 15, 2008)

The swf is not mine, I can't edit it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks great Sean!


----------

